# pigeon friend missing, weird experience



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

So the past two days I ha ave been waiting for my pigeon friend buddy to arrive. He has not shown up and I am getting really worried. I went outside where the other pigeons roost hoping maybe he would be up there but couldn't find him
So I decided to feed some of the pigeons and see if I could identify him. Nope. 

Then, I walk away and am standing outside waiting for the bus. There are some pigeons rising up on a ledge above me. A pigeon comes swarming down and gives right in front of me. Buddy did this when he would see me, then go to the ground. This pigeon did not land on the ground he hovered for a good 20 second, scared the c rap or of me and flew off to his roost. 

What the he'll was that? Was that buddy?! Was it done other pigeon trying to bully me into giving more food? Was this a good or bad behavior from the pigeon. Can some one explain this behavior to me? Was he trying to perch on me lol? So confused


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry didn't notice my spelling errors

Rising is supposed to be roosting
Gives is supposed to be hovers
Or of me supposed to be out of me
Was it done supposed to be was it some


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Did it look like Buddy? Pigeons don't attack or bully from the air. It sounds like he/she was thinking about landing on you....perhaps for food......but could not quite get up the nerve to do so. I hope Buddy shows up.

BTW you can go back and edit your post if you want to. There is an edit button on the bottom right of your posts. I use it often LOL


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

I couldn't tell....I was terrified, I thought it was gonna attack me lol. All the pigeons look so much alike, I can distinguish him from his injured foot and white spot when he is standing on the ground.Now I realize it might have been him....but he knows I feed him in the same spot every day, why would he not go in there and eat, you know?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe something spooked Buddy in his usual place, or maybe it was another bird. They don't divebomb people like an owl protecting its nest though lol! Try standing still and calm with food in the palm of you hand, fingers flat. Hold real still. Buddy or another tame feral may land on you.


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

Buddy is alive and well!! I saw him today! That must of been him yesterday lol. He finally came over when I was feeding a group of pigeons. I think he might be a she...you dont think she could have babies and that the reason for her disappearance? I mean its winter. They dont have babies in the winter right?! 

Budd is actually socializing in a group! You can tell he/she really doesnt like the group setting though. I am telling you He is so damned cute! He just stands there and looks at me you know. When all the other pigeons get scared away he stands there and keeps on eating cuz he knows I wont hurt him. 

I am just so happy he is ok. There is another pigeon inside the station now. Its actually the only other one I have seen in there, and I have fed him and Buddy together one day. Buddy was trying to drive him off, and I helped too by making some quick movements lol, but finally he gave up and let him eat with him. 

So thats it. Hes ok, but a little distant, and not in his usual place. Something, or someone probably tried to hurt him. Thats what I am assuming anyway!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that he/sheshowed up!! Does he/she look ok otherwise.......not fluffed up, bright eyed etc.?? They do have indiviual personalities though and you might have nailed it. Post some photos of him/her if you can.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

xeternalblossomx said:


> I couldn't tell....I was terrified, I thought it was gonna attack me lol. All the pigeons look so much alike, I can distinguish him from his injured foot and white spot when he is standing on the ground.Now I realize it might have been him....but he knows I feed him in the same spot every day, why would he not go in there and eat, you know?


 I have the same experience with yours. Pls dont think in a way that they were to attack you. This behaviour normally showed that they are very hungry (maybe not eating for few days). If I were not wrong. At that moment, they must have chased you and all their eyes were looking at you, and when you threw the foods off, all of them were swarming down (or up if they were on the ground ), like this video: http://youtu.be/7K1Me92q0P0?t=41s

For the reason why your buddy leave you and your constant food supply, but select the hard life to join the flock, I want to know too because I had a similar experience.  But I guess, pigeons likes living in a group rather than live alone (though comfortable).


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

xeternalblossomx said:


> Buddy is alive and well!! I saw him today! That must of been him yesterday lol. He finally came over when I was feeding a group of pigeons. I think he might be a she...you dont think she could have babies and that the reason for her disappearance? I mean its winter. They dont have babies in the winter right?!


What a relief~! Happy for you and Buddy!

From what I observed when feeding ferals, for a pigeon couple when they have eggs or babies to nurture for, they take turns to forage for food (to get fed at the feeding site) Mostly mum will take the night shift and dad take the day shift. Sounds a bit odd but that is real! It means mum gets enough and returns to the nest after the flock formation flight (sometimes even a little bit earlier than the flock formation flight)to substitute the dad duty. Then dad is assured of the eggs or chicks safety and will depart from the nest to the feeding site. That explains every time if you notice when feeding a flock when some are full and fly away, some late joiners will come. But sometimes dad and mum will swap their shifts, mum day shift and dad night shift. In general, mums are more responsible and always return for night shift on time before evening so dad can have time to eat. Sometimes mum even sacrifice a bit and dont mind returning before they have eaten enough. 

But when dads take night shifts, some (just some) lazy dads will ignore (or rather forget?)their duty and it is almost dark when they return home. In this case, mums will just give up feeding that day. I had once a favorite feral Snowy who did not show up for 5 consecutive days and I almost lost hope. Then on the 6th day she showed up, late, and terribly hungry~! How crazy I was to meet her again~!! Your story reminds me of her! And how depressed and furious whenever I recall the moment of her getting deliberately run across by a bus driver, and and I was just a second late to shoo her away, just because the government here always encourages and brainwashes people to starve and kill pigeons because pigeons are said to be avian flu spreading channel, which I know it can never be true. Anyway, sorry for being emotional just little sharing. I think Buddy is busy caring for her babies now~


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you much for all your responses. It's funny because buddy was inside the station today back to his normal routine!! W what strange behavior lol. I wish I could figure out if he is indeed a he or a she. I am going to post a new thread with some pics for everyone.....Although that are not very good. Can't get to close cuz I am using a tablet and the camera is forward facing which is great for selfies but not much else!!


----------

